# Your tanks



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

So, how about a thread for folks to post pics of their tank(s), maybe along with a brief description of size & occupants?

I love looking at other peoples tanks, so thought it might be nice to have them all in one place... what do you guys think?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Shall we say that mine's in the developmental stages? 

I have a 15 litre tank that I'm preparing to set up as a Pico reef just after my AS exams next month. I'm starting out with the easy stuff at first until the tank matures enough to the point where I can add SPS; just prior to which I'll drill the tank and install a small sump and buy a Profilux unit plus the full dosing unit to completely automate the entire system.

As I type, the black spray paint on the rear of the aquarium is drying right now.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> Shall we say that mine's in the developmental stages?


So long as we get pics when it's done 

I feel slightly embarrassed posting pics of my little tanks after seeing hawksports rather awesome marine tank... but in the interests of keeping the thread going :

The goldfish tank
200 litres
x 1 blackmoor goldfish
x 1 ranchu goldfish
x 1 bristlenose plec
x 8 white cloud mountain minnows


















The tropical tank
35 litres
x 1 veiltail betta


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

C'mon fishy people, I know there's more of us than this!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

thats my community tank, in it are neon tetras, congo tetras, 2 gold gouramis, 1 pearl gourami, ****** loaches, whiptail catfish, harlequins, rock shrimp, and 2 atfish that when they have grown will move into my pred tank


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Magpie, I love your goldfish tank. Its very serene! I could easily have that in my living room!

I have far too many tanks. I keep seahorses and the picture here is quite an old shot of my RSM which has been up and running for 2 years now. I'm hoping to upgrade that later this year. I also have a dwarf seahorse tank which is very tiny and nothing to write home about, and fry tanks here and there. My husband has a bigger reef tank which I'll try and get a picture of although it is a work in progress.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

LouiseH said:


> Magpie, I love your goldfish tank. Its very serene! I could easily have that in my living room!


Thanks!  I'm still quite new to this fishkeeping lark, and I've only recently managed to get my plants growing instead of dying 

Your seahorse tank looks fab! Would love to see pics of your other tanks too


----------

